# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Παλιό φόρουμ - αρχείο

## NikosD.

Το παλιο φόρουμ θα παραμείνει (για μη προκαθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα) ανοικτό στη διεύθυνση
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forumbckup/

Μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε προκειμένου να έχετε πρόσβαση στα προσωπικά σας μηνύματα (σε περίπτωση που θέλετε να αποθηκεύσετε κάποιο).
Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα αποστολής μηνυμάτων και θεμάτων καθώς και νέων εγγραφών.

----------

